# hp stream does not have enough room for windows 10 update



## mnorthrup74 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hello, 
I do not know if anyone can help me out with this problem, I am trying to update my parents HP stream with the most current windows 10 update and it always gives me a error that there is not enough space for the update. I have used disk cleanup , defrag and i have also tried to use a external hard drive. This has been a problem for awhile now and have no idea what I am going to do going forward with more updates. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

how much space is free on the C: drive
do you have a D: or E: if so, how much space


----------



## mnorthrup74 (Jan 20, 2010)

There is no room on the c drive , there is no d drive that I am aware of and my e drive has over 50 gig . The update requires 8 gig, I guess this is a known problem w HP stream computers


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Remove any external drives that are connected to that "HP Stream" computer, then do the following in it:
Download and save the *TSG System Information Utility* (SysInfo.exe) file.
After it's been downloaded and saved, double-click it to run it.
Information about that computer will appear.
Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE text here.

What's the exact product number(S/N) and serial number(S/N) on it?

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mnorthrup74 (Jan 20, 2010)

i hope this is what you are looking for , thank you for your help


Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU N3050 @ 1.60GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 76 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 1905 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 27 GB (2 GB Free);
Motherboard: HP, 815E
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You haven't answered my question in the last line of post #4.
It will be easier to help you after your HP is correctly identified.

According to your log, your HP has only a 27 GB capacity drive.
That pretty much explains why it's almost out of free space. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mnorthrup74 (Jan 20, 2010)

sorry about that, 
i have s/n scd53955ds p/n n5x86ua#aba model 11-r010nr


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> s/n scd53955ds p/n n5x86ua#aba model 11-r010nr


That serial number is "not found", but according to that product number, you have a *HP Stream 11-r010nr Notebook PC*(N5X86UA).

According to its product specifications section, it came with a 32 GB eMMC hard drive and came with Windows 10 Home 64-bit.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mnorthrup74 (Jan 20, 2010)

that sounds correct


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I can't understand why computer manufacturers would design and sell laptops/notebooks with such a small capacity hard drive.
A 27 - 32 GB capacity hard drive was normal almost 20 years ago when Windows operating systems and software apps were much smaller in size.
Times have changed and much larger capacity hard drives are needed now.

I'm not sure if the eMMC drive in your laptop/notebook is user-replaceable with a larger capacity one.
I don't use external USB hard drives, so I'm not sure how you would use one to deal with your space issue.

I'll leave you with *etaf* and the other hardware experts here.

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

that laptop is designed mainly for streaming and not storage - thats why its so cheap
HP provide a one year subscription to MSOffice which includes 1TB of online storage 
in fact the usable storage on the HP machine is around 13GB 
or you could Google Drive, or make use of the SD card slot
http://www.trustedreviews.com/reviews/hp-stream-11

To over come your issue - you need to review what you are storing on the machine and remove as much as possible to free up some space 
I would suggest as a rule of thumb on SSD that you leave at least 25% space free
https://www.howtogeek.com/324956/how-much-free-space-should-you-leave-on-your-windows-pc/


----------



## mnorthrup74 (Jan 20, 2010)

I have read this is a huge problem could I put it back to windows 7 it has that option or is the computer obsolete at this point?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

windows will make no difference
you are using up all your storage 
the computer not obsolete - i'm afraid its not designed for a lot of storage


----------



## mnorthrup74 (Jan 20, 2010)

Do you have any suggestions what to do from here on out ?


----------



## mnorthrup74 (Jan 20, 2010)

I am sorry I did not see your previous post, everything that is taking up storage seems to be mandatory computer items I know my parents just use it to surf the Internet so I have no idea what I can actually remove? I did put a 25 gig SD card in there to see if it would help


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you should not be using all the diskspace 
first move files / folders that are in the standard user documents, videos, pictures, downloads, music and desktop 
onto the 25gb SD card
once you have all the data safely backed up onto the SD card 
then run the diskcleanup 
Start>all programs>windows administrative tools >disk cleanup 

Did you upgrade this machine from windows 7 to windows 10 ?
You may have some windows.old and other update folders , which use a lot of space


----------



## mnorthrup74 (Jan 20, 2010)

it came with windows 10 , everytime there was a update it would take up more space . I seen the option to use windows 7 on it , obviously I am not the greatest at computers lol I will trying moving everything over and see how that works


----------



## mnorthrup74 (Jan 20, 2010)

I am assuming that moving this stuff to the SD should be pretty easy right lol I have never done that before


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

All updates take up space , so if there are issues you can go back 
First lets copy off all the users data 
goto windows file manager - yellow folder on the task bar at the bottom
you should see a C drive 
click on that
Click on users
you should see the account you are using 
then you can the folders mentioned then copy those 
https://support.wdc.com/knowledgebase/answer.aspx?ID=1198

if not sure , post back again here

once you are sure its all copied 
then we can use disk cleanup to remove all the old windows update files


----------



## mnorthrup74 (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## mnorthrup74 (Jan 20, 2010)

I am getting this error and I do not know what to do from this point


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Restart that computer, then wait for it to settle down from the restart.

Type *%temp%* in the search or run box, then press the Enter key.

When the folder window appears, select and delete EVERYTHING inside it.

Type *c:\windows\temp* in the search or run box, then press the Enter key.

When the folder window appears, select and delete EVERYTHING inside it.

After the above has been done, restart the computer again.

Submit a new SysInfo.exe log, per the instructions in post #4.

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mnorthrup74 (Jan 20, 2010)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU N3050 @ 1.60GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 76 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 1905 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 27 GB (2 GB Free);
Motherboard: HP, 815E
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

It was worth a try, but it looks like it didn't reclaim enough free space to make any change in the log. 

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mnorthrup74 (Jan 20, 2010)

thank you for your help


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

run disk cleanup 
start>all programs>windows administrative tools> disk cleanup
choose C: drive {should be the default}
post a couple of screen shot of the box that appears 
and lets see the space in use


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I have seen other people with this problem and the way round it, normally, is to use an 8 or 16gb USB thumb drive
Windows will not recognize a normal external USB drive only a thumb drive.

Or replace temporarily the SD card with a new blank one with more than 8gb free space on it. It should use that as the extra space needed.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Copy just the folders documents, pictures, videos, music,favorites, contacts, and desktop. Do not copy the NTxx.dat files.

Just a thought, you could register the internet based OneDrive and copy files over to there. I read that they give you 50GB for $2 per month.


----------



## mnorthrup74 (Jan 20, 2010)

it doesn't look like there is much clean up to do


----------



## mnorthrup74 (Jan 20, 2010)

this is what my storage looks like just as a fyi


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

no doesn't look like it 

Run the Disk Cleanup anyway 
Also notice Clean up system files 
Click on that button


----------



## mnorthrup74 (Jan 20, 2010)

I ran both of them


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can we see a screen shot of them - some you have to tick to make it cleanup 
how much space now 
Also 
goto the file explorer 
View - click on hidden

now click on the C: drive 
and post a screen shot 
any windows.old folders


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Also click on Cleanup System Files in Disk Cleanup, it will find more files to erase


----------



## mnorthrup74 (Jan 20, 2010)

here is screen shot of regular disk clean up


----------



## mnorthrup74 (Jan 20, 2010)

this is a screen shot of clean up system files


----------



## mnorthrup74 (Jan 20, 2010)

do I need to do anything this with these options


----------



## mnorthrup74 (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

in file explorer
click on USERS 
whats there


----------



## mnorthrup74 (Jan 20, 2010)

I am unable to click on hidden in file explorer


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

also have a read here
https://www.techadvisor.co.uk/how-to/storage/how-free-up-disk-space-on-windows-10-3580427/
BUT on CCleaner - if you download and use - make sure you turn OFF all the registry clean section


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

why - show a screen shot

are you setup as an administrator user ?


----------



## mnorthrup74 (Jan 20, 2010)

I am unable to find users other than in the control panel


----------



## mnorthrup74 (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

ok, so you are an administrator

File explorer 
the Yellow folder on the bottom
click on that 
then 
View 
at the top menu 
and
hidden on right


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

ok, so you are an administrator

File explorer 
the Yellow folder on the bottom
click on that 
then 
View 
at the top menu 
and
hidden on right 
View attachment 263261


----------



## mnorthrup74 (Jan 20, 2010)

Here is a screen shot of what I have done


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

click on
windows (C : )
and post a screen shot


----------



## mnorthrup74 (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Without looking throughtout the 50 posts 
did you upgrade to W10 or run the windows assistant
it should not be large
BUT on the Windows10update folder - right click and properties - see the size 
i guess its nly 19mb
https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/86213-delete-windows10upgrade-folder-windows-10-a.html

SYSTEM.SAV is a HP folder or HP use the same folder
do the same on that lets see how big it is

then click on users
and lets see a screen shot


----------



## mnorthrup74 (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## mnorthrup74 (Jan 20, 2010)

I can not find system.sav


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

6 items up on you previous screen shot


----------



## mnorthrup74 (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

lets see 
Start Button -> Settings -> System -> Storage -> This PC ( C: ) -> 
as posted in #30 by 
*mnorthrup74*


----------



## mnorthrup74 (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

lets see some of those areas

>Temporary files 
>Other
>Apps & Games
>System and reserved

Click on each one and see a screen shot 

you also have 1 GB of photos - so lets copy those onto the SD card


----------



## mnorthrup74 (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## mnorthrup74 (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## mnorthrup74 (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## mnorthrup74 (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

System & reserved - looks OK
Apps - nothing major there to uninstall
Temporary files - 1.32 GB of update
Other - 3.75 need to look at that further

not going to get to just over half the space though

the update is where it wont update as there is not enough free space

your not using restore space 
Not much on temp files - other than the update that will not install 

i'm a little at a lost as to what is the issue here - other than just the drive is not big enough 

lets move off the 1 GB of pictures 
and see what we have space wise

how much space is the update saying it needs before failing


----------



## mnorthrup74 (Jan 20, 2010)

The system says that it needs 8g for the update


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

run CCleaner as you have it and make sure you click on registry and uncheck everything


----------



## mnorthrup74 (Jan 20, 2010)

ok I ran cc cleaner and unchecked everything in registry


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what are we done to now

18+4.39+1.71+3.75 = 27.85


----------



## mnorthrup74 (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## mnorthrup74 (Jan 20, 2010)

do you think a tumb usb would help like what was suggested in post #27?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i'm not sure what 
*dvk01 *was suggesting to do with the USB drive

But I'm out of ideas now, i dont see how you would reduce the space sufficiently , my next step would be to suggest a complete re-install of windows 
by creating a USB bootable drive - but you would need another PC to do that 
lets see what dvk01 was suggesting


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Just plug in a USB thumb drive. Either an 8gb or a 16 gb drive
for some reason W10 will use a thumb drive for extra space as a staging area for updates but won't use a "normal" external or HD or even a different internal data HD.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

This should explain it
https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...-feature/d7cdba8b-c59b-4a23-86e2-6635a7e44489

I think you must have the USB formatted to ntfs not fat32 though


----------



## mnorthrup74 (Jan 20, 2010)

ok I will give it a try, do I need to format the usb?


----------



## mnorthrup74 (Jan 20, 2010)

I tried to updated it again and this is the error I got two times


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

use the windows update troubleshooter
that error message normally applies to Windows defender
try option 1 as described here
run update troubleshooter
https://www.drivereasy.com/knowledge/fix-0x800705b4-update-error-in-windows-10/


----------



## mnorthrup74 (Jan 20, 2010)

I tried option 1 and it did not work


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Sorry I haven't got any further ideas then. 
What did Windows update trouble shooter say ? Were there any messages at all after it ran?


----------



## mnorthrup74 (Jan 20, 2010)

it said there was a wu error and fixed it, then it said to restart your computer. So I proceeded with the update and got the same error. I am going to try all the options on the link you said to try on post #74


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Don't try the last "suggestion" that is a pure & simple attempt to get you to use a driver updating system that isn't needed


----------



## mnorthrup74 (Jan 20, 2010)

ok, thank you so much for all your help i really appreciate it


----------



## jjoek (Jul 15, 2007)

I mistakenly bought this same computer a few years ago when it first came out. Low price and since from HP I thought good. But, there is no room for storage or updates, and so all I use it for is an occasional trip to review e-mail, and such. If I needed more, I would throw it away. At home I use my desktop.


----------



## bobcat5536 (Jun 29, 2015)

Here is an article that may or may not help..it sounds similar to your problem.

https://www.askwoody.com/2018/patch-lady-finally-got-an-hp-envy-8-note-5000-upgraded/


----------



## mnorthrup74 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you very much for all your help I have come to the conclusion that any of these little laptops that have 32 gigs will not handle Windows 10 updates so I am shopping for something new. It is unfortunate that these little laptops are obsolete at this point with Windows 10


----------



## jjoek (Jul 15, 2007)

bobcat5536 said:


> Here is an article that may or may not help..it sounds similar to your problem.
> 
> https://www.askwoody.com/2018/patch-lady-finally-got-an-hp-envy-8-note-5000-upgraded/


Thank you for the reference to this site, but it is a shame such machines were ever sold to many of us with no recourse. I did speak to HP by phone during the first year of purchase, and only encountered a stone wall of no help.


----------



## mnorthrup74 (Jan 20, 2010)

Let me ask you this question can I just put it back to Windows 7 and use it that way?


----------

